# Blu-ray won't eject



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Anybody have an idea of how to remove a stuck disc in a PS3? First thing is it is acting weird, you hit eject, no disc comes out and the disc does not show up on the display after you hit eject then if you power down the unit then power it back up it will show the disc and allow you to play it but just won't eject. If anyone has a clue as to what can do to fix this (short of taking it to a service center) it would be greatly appreicated. Thanks in advance, Bambino.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Try this, "Turn off power in back. Place your finger over the eject button and, keeping it there, turn the power back on. (My PS3 died flashing lights with a disk inside.) You can hear the fan turn on loud like a jet engine. Then tap, fast, about 10 times, the eject button. My disk came right out."

Another way I have heard of getting the Disc out is to remove the Hard Drive which is a User Replaceable item.
I am sorry your PS3 is acting up and pray it is not a 60gb as I adore mine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i was able to get the disc out :sweat:. But silly me i just had to try again and sure enough this one seems to be a goner:hissyfit:. I will try all that i can and report back. What a bummer? Or really how silly could i be:duh:.

Thanks for the help Jack, i'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing but mine is the 80GB Fatty and has been nothing but good to me for about 4 solid years, if i can't get her fixed it will be a big loss as recently one of the Twins got ahold of the old Laptop folding it in the wrong direction while spilling his juicy juice on it killing the hard drive in turn loseing thosands of songs and photos. The PS3 is the only item we have left that still retains those items (at least it did).:crying:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> Well i was able to get the disc out :sweat:. But silly me i just had to try again and sure enough this one seems to be a goner:hissyfit:. I will try all that i can and report back. What a bummer? Or really how silly could i be:duh:.
> 
> Thanks for the help Jack, i'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing but mine is the 80GB Fatty and has been nothing but good to me for about 4 solid years, if i can't get her fixed it will be a big loss as recently one of the Twins got ahold of the old Laptop folding it in the wrong direction while spilling his juicy juice on it killing the hard drive in turn loseing thosands of songs and photos. The PS3 is the only item we have left that still retains those items (at least it did).:crying:


Hello,
Worst case, I would think the HD is still able to be transfered. Really sorry to read that your Laptop met its demise and I hope your Data is still accessible.

I know Sony will fix PS3's for I believe 150 Dollar Flat Fee. The 80gb is still special compared to the newer versions as while it lacks the Emotion Engine Chip that ensures full Backwards Compatibility, it still has Software Based BC and SACD Playback.

If Sony cannot guarantee that you will get your 80gb back, there are a number of Companies that specializes in repairing 1st and 2nd Gen PS3's. 

I have barely used my 60gb as a BDP or DVD Player such that I have so many other Players. For the most part, I have used it as a giant iPod and Media Player via Homegroup on Windows 7.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

While the data on the Laptop is lost in cyber heaven i was able to remove the second disc that i inserted using medieval methods (a butterknife) while tapping the eject button. I believe the problem lies with a misaligned drive by the way the second disc came out. I believe all my data is still on the hard drive (i hope). I'll need to check into a service center and see if they can help with a fix.

As bad as this may sound i am hopeing it costs more then it's worth to fix to give me leverage to buy a new dedicated player. As far as the music and pics go, that is most of the action that mine sees as well it is a great music server and my wife and i enjoy sitting back and watching slide shows of all the pictures i wish there was another device as handy as it is for all that it is capable of. Thanks once again for the help Jack.:sn:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

What's up Bam, 

Sounds like what you have is a misalignment of the drive itself and the only way to fix it is to crack it open an check. Happen to me once that the slider on the right side got stuck when trying to raise up or lower down all that was needed was a little lube and it freed it up and I haven't had an issue since. If you need a guide on cracking the Fatty open here it is: PS3 Teardown Guide


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares, how's it going? i thought you might look in on this thread.:T

I believe you are right about the misalignment of the drive, how or why it happend is a mystery though. Thanks to YouTube i found a couple a vids on how to tear it down (looks very simple). Thanks to JJ i was able to get the disc out, now for the tear down and troubleshooting part. I'm sure i'll have a question or 2 so be ready, thanks for the link and the advice about the lube, what did you use by the way? Thanks for popping in.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I used Archer's Lube Gel with Teflon from that place that shall not be named, but any household grease should do, just use a light coat. The only issue with the teardown that I have come across is the ribbon cables the locks used to secure them are rather flimsy and if you use to much force they'll snap. For the security screw if you don't have a T8 Torx Security Bit Screwdriver you can use a small flathead to remove it. 




bambino said:


> I'm sure i'll have a question or 2 so be ready


I'm ready.:T


​


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Bam did everything work out okay?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i got the thing apart without a hitch. When i got the cover off i was suprised to see all the dust in the unit, i was expecting some but it looks like a dust bomb went off in there:rolleyesno:. 

So far i've tested the drive without the cover on with numorous discs and all ejected normal. When i took the cover off one of the screws that holds the drive in place seemed to be loose so i'm wondering if that was the issue with it being misaligned so i'm gonna put it back on (after i clean all the dust up of coarse) and see how she goes. I'll report back with my findings.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You shouldn't have come across any loose screws, so more than likely it had a hand in the issue.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> You shouldn't have come across any loose screws, so more than likely it had a hand in the issue.


My thought too. I have a busy rest of the night so i won't get any more tinker time in so it will have to wait till afterwork tomorrow (kitchen sink is leaking, have to clean up after the twins, put them to bed, yada yada yada). Oh yeah spend time with the wife (how could i forget that one:whistling.

I'll let you know how it goes.:T


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you have to buy a new one, get it at Costco and keep the receipt! They will replace it anytime for any reason. I'm on my 4th Slim. It sucks that they are that unreliable but to be able to walk in and swap out a broken one, regardless of time lapsed, no questions asked, makes it worth it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Fans on the PS3 are heavy duty and suck in a large volume of air. I have been shocked at how much dust collects at the Inlets of my launch 60gb Model.

It is excellent that there are so many teardown Videos and Articles for working on the PS3. While not everyone owns Torx Head Screwdrivers, they are a handy thing to have for A/V related activities. Especially nice for clearing dust with Compressed Air and so forth.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Rancho I think you had a string of bad luck or Costco had a bad batch, my PS3 just turned five years old and it's still going strong.

JJ makes a good point the PS3 fan draws in a lot of air so depending on the location you can have major dust build up in the vents and the internals. I clean the vents once a week and do an internal cleaning about every three to six months.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy dust bombs Batman! I was surprised when i brought mine out to the garage to disassemble it and dislodge the disc that was stuck how much loose dust blew out of the thing when i powerd it up (coulda used a dust mask). I'm off now to get some computer dust off to give her a real cleaning. That thing must have a turbo for a fan system.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i'm happy to report i have a perfectly clean PS3 put back together and working just like new, thanks for the help guys.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Good to hear Bam.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> Well i'm happy to report i have a perfectly clean PS3 put back together and working just like new, thanks for the help guys.:T


Hello,
I am so happy to read that your PS3 is back to faithful service. Unlike the XBOX 360 which I have since abandoned after having 7 or 8 Replacement Units, my launch 60gb PS3 has been (truly knocked on Wood) has been trouble free. However after reading this, I am going the Vacuum all of the Air Inlets.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

If anyone has a stuck disk again, before you take the cons apart, try holding the eject button. I found that there is a "force" eject feature if the eject button is held long enough. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

sub_junkie said:


> If anyone has a stuck disk again, before you take the cons apart, try holding the eject button. I found that there is a "force" eject feature if the eject button is held long enough. Just thought I would throw that out there.



The force eject works great 99% of the time, but in Bam's case where there's a misalignment of the drive it won't work and the only remedy is to open up the PS3 and realign it manually, send it back to Sony or take it in to a repair shop.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> The force eject works great 99% of the time, but in Bam's case where there's a misalignment of the drive it won't work and the only remedy is to open up the PS3 and realign it manually, send it back to Sony or take it in to a repair shop.


:T

It sure would look like a new piece of equipment if it weren't for the few scratches on the top:bigsmile:. 

I think i've had mine allmost 4 years and no problems untill recently and it was an easy fix so i cannot complain, she is definatly worth her wait in gold.:clap:


----------

